# Lelit bianca care question.



## Sharpe

Hi guys and gals,

I got my lelit bianca back at the start of March and absolutaly love the thing. I live in an area with medium softness water (south west wales) and I have been possitively religious in changing the 70L filter in the tank. My question is this. Do I need to descale the machine and if so how often and how? I am open to any advice as to specific water to use also if anyone has any nuggets of wisdom .

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK

@Sharpe Use great water in your Bianca, as clean from scale as you can get...this is so you don't have to descale, this would be the ideal state of affairs...especially as you won't have to buy or use filters in the tank. You seem to have only concentrated on scaling as the only care required.



Disassemble, remove, inspect and lubricate the paddle assembly in the top of the group (every 3-6 months)


remove the shower screen every 3 days and manually clean behind it, the dispersion plate etc.. using dish soap


After backflushing with cleaner (not when doing a pure water backflush), Lubricate the internals of the E61 cam mechanism


remove the case ever 12 months and have a look round


never ignore water forming under the machine, or something strange happening


----------



## Sharpe

DavecUK said:


> @Sharpe Use great water in your Bianca, as clean from scale as you can get...this is so you don't have to descale, this would be the ideal state of affairs...especially as you won't have to buy or use filters in the tank. You seem to have only concentrated on scaling as the only care required.
> 
> 
> 
> Disassemble, remove, inspect and lubricate the paddle assembly in the top of the group (every 3-6 months)
> 
> 
> remove the shower screen every 3 days and manually clean behind it, the dispersion plate etc.. using dish soap
> 
> 
> After backflushing with cleaner (not when doing a pure water backflush), Lubricate the internals of the E61 cam mechanism
> 
> 
> remove the case ever 12 months and have a look round
> 
> 
> never ignore water forming under the machine, or something strange happening


 People remove and clean behind the shower screen every 3 days? That seems somewhat excessive isn't it? Or am I being incredibly nieve here? What type of bottled water does everyone else use then as an alternative to using filters?

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Waitforme

I have the Bianca and use 50/50 Ashbeck and Volvic.

I empty the service boiler monthly although it's only used for maybe 4 flat whites a week.

Also run it at 115c to just help that bit more against scaling.


----------



## DavecUK

Sharpe said:


> 1. People remove and clean behind the shower screen every 3 days? That seems somewhat excessive isn't it? Or am I being incredibly nieve here?
> 
> 2. What type of bottled water does everyone else use then as an alternative to using filters?
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


 1. How many days do you use the same coffee cup for without cleaning it, just giving it a quick rinse under the tap and letting it dry overnight when not in use? http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/how-to-make-a-big-improvement-in-shot-quality

Silly to spend thousands on a machine and not keep it clean.

2. I think you have to check the formulation, but ashbeck or similar (trouble is the mineral content change from time to time). Others use countertop RO units etc..


----------



## cuprajake

@DavecUK

Is there an accurate guide to disassembly of the flow valve for lubing? Must admit its the one piece ive not yet done as im wary of taking it to bits


----------



## Pasturemaster

It takes a few moments using a tea spoon as a lever to remove the shower screen.
I do it once a week but I water flush daily.


----------



## Pasturemaster

Cuprajake said:


> @DavecUK
> 
> Is there an accurate guide to disassembly of the flow valve for lubing? Must admit its the one piece ive not yet done as im wary of taking it to bits


 It is easy and yes there are a couple of videos on line.
It will take you more time to order the lube.


----------



## DavecUK

Cuprajake said:


> @DavecUK
> 
> Is there an accurate guide to disassembly of the flow valve for lubing? Must admit its the one piece ive not yet done as im wary of taking it to bits


 Did a couple of vids and articles years ago.

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/07/29/lelit-needle-valve-kit/

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/08/30/acs-minima-with-lelit-flow-profiling-kit/


----------



## Sharpe

Waitforme said:


> I have the Bianca and use 50/50 Ashbeck and Volvic.
> 
> I empty the service boiler monthly although it's only used for maybe 4 flat whites a week.
> 
> Also run it at 115c to just help that bit more against scaling.


 Do you use the filter as well as a 50/50 mix of ashbeck and volvic?

Also is there any particular type of ashbeck water you use?


----------



## Sharpe

DavecUK said:


> 1. How many days do you use the same coffee cup for without cleaning it, just giving it a quick rinse under the tap and letting it dry overnight when not in use? http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/how-to-make-a-big-improvement-in-shot-quality
> 
> Silly to spend thousands on a machine and not keep it clean.
> 
> 2. I think you have to check the formulation, but ashbeck or similar (trouble is the mineral content change from time to time). Others use countertop RO units etc..


 I see your point! I will clean it when it has cooled down and let you know how bad it was haha. if I am using the lelit filters do I still need to use special water? does the filter not do a good enough job at removing scale forming ions?


----------



## DavecUK

@Sharpe Lelit filters, dunno... depends on how quickly they are exhausted and how much they remove as the water flows thru them?


----------



## Sharpe

DavecUK said:


> @Sharpe Lelit filters, dunno... depends on how quickly they be one exhausted and how much they remove as the water flows thru them?


 Well they say they are good for 70L (so the packaging says) I change it after about 60. I suppose I could use ashbeck water and the filter?


----------



## Sharpe

Ok I removed the screen and there was a little build of coffee residue behind I have cleaned it as per a video I found on youtube and replaced it. However, the portafilter is now a VERY tight fit, so much so that there is much more resistance when locking it into the 12 o'clock position. I am guessing this is normal as the rubber gasket has to now settle after being remove etc?


----------



## Waitforme

No, I don't use the filters , it's just the normal 5 litre Ashbeck container from Tesco I use.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Sharpe said:


> Ok I removed the screen and there was a little build of coffee residue behind I have cleaned it as per a video I found on youtube and replaced it. However, the portafilter is now a VERY tight fit, so much so that there is much more resistance when locking it into the 12 o'clock position. I am guessing this is normal as the rubber gasket has to now settle after being remove etc?


 Nope. It should fit exactly as the same. Remove it again, and refit, making sure you fitted the gasket the right way up (flat side faces the portafilter, bevelled side faces the group). Also, make sure it's fitted very snuggly. You can push it against the group with your finger tips (not nails). Then lock the portafilter with a basket on and go all the way to 6 o clock. Then, when you try again, it should fit much better.


----------



## Alpesh

Just thought it worth sharing some notes I have taken based on various forums and mostly a consolidation of guides written by Dave. Your circumstances may differ but this regime seems to be a good for me on my Bianca. Once you've done it a few times these tasks don't take long at all. I was concerned when I first had to lubricate the Cam and it took ages to get it back in initially - now it takes no more than 10 mins.

*Maintenance Schedule*

Daily



Backflush E61 Group Head with Plain Water


Every 2-3 days (weekly for me at the moment)



Wash and Clean E61 Group Head shower screen, and group gasket http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/shower-screen-and-group-gasket


Wash and Clean Portafilter and Basket with Puly Caff


Every month



Use a cocktail stick and work some molykote onto the upper part of the ball joint and move the wand around


Refresh Boiler Water:



Switch off


Open hot tap untill no more water comes out


Switch on allow to refill and heat up again


Repeat twice more


Every 3 months (or after every 200 shots)



Backflush E61 Group Head with Puly Caff http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/backflushing-how-do-you-do-it


Lubricate E61 Group Head Cam with Dow Corning Molycote 111 http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication 





Every 6 months



Lubricate Steam Ball Joint (brass cup) and inspect O-rings: http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/no-burn-wands-and-steam-tips


Lubricate Paddle Mechanism/O-Rings with Dow Corning Molycote 111: 



 



 , https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/07/29/lelit-needle-valve-kit/


Every year



Open top of machine and inspect for any leaks or damage


Descale Brew and Steam Boilers (if required depending on water used)


Every 4-5 Years



Group Head Service


Other



Clean Surfaces with Method Stainless Steel Polish Spray


Replace Water Filter - Every 70 refills (if required depending on water used)


Hope this is useful.

Regards

Alpesh


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Alpesh said:


> Use a cocktail stick and work some molykote onto the upper part of the ball joint and move the wand around


 this seems excessive every month. Maybe every year or 6 months? Unless your machine is sited in a rather dusty environment so crud is being caught by the lube? (One of the down sides of excessive lubrication on exposed parts).



Alpesh said:


> Descale Brew and Steam Boilers (if required depending on water used)


 This... Is not great. If you have to descale every year, then you really should re-think of the water you are feeding your machine with.


----------



## Alpesh

MediumRoastSteam said:


> this seems excessive every month. Maybe every year or 6 months? Unless your machine is sited in a rather dusty environment so crud is being caught by the lube? (One of the down sides of excessive lubrication on exposed parts).
> 
> This... Is not great. If you have to descale every year, then you really should re-think of the water you are feeding your machine with.


 Yes agreed on the ball joint lube - might be too frequent but I guess people should gauge for themselves.

Also agreed on descaling - ideally we want to minimise but not everyone will be using 'safe' water so serves as a reminder. I have only used Volvic since buying the machine and come the 1 year anniversary I'll be calling Bella Barista for their advice as they suggested a yearly descale before I purchased it. They are probably erring on the side of caution and hopefully will suggest otherwise in my case.


----------



## Rob1

Alpesh said:


> Yes agreed on the ball joint lube - might be too frequent but I guess people should gauge for themselves.
> 
> Also agreed on descaling - ideally we want to minimise but not everyone will be using 'safe' water so serves as a reminder. I have only used Volvic since buying the machine and come the 1 year anniversary I'll be calling Bella Barista for their advice as they suggested a yearly descale before I purchased it. They are probably erring on the side of caution and hopefully will suggest otherwise in my case.


 Volvic scales and I'd expect significant build up in the service boiler over a year, even with emptying it monthly, so probably not.


----------



## Alpesh

Rob1 said:


> Volvic scales and I'd expect significant build up in the service boiler over a year, even with emptying it monthly, so probably not.


 Hmm thanks Rob1 good to know - looks like I need to read up a little more. Any suggestions of alternate bottled water in the UK would be welcomed as I live in a very hard water area. I know Re-mineralised RO would be best but I don't necessarily want to be buying more kit just now if I can help it. I've seen Tesco Ashbeck and Volvic mentioned on various forums as being relatively safe bottled water in the UK hence went with the latter. Both were also called out on the following:

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/07/22/hard-water-kills-your-coffee-machine/amp/

Regards

Alpesh


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Alpesh said:


> Tesco Ashbeck and Volvic mentioned on various forums as being relatively safe bottled water in the UK


 This is right. But they will scale. It's just a matter of time, and eventually, you'll need to descale. We are talking a couple of years here, compared to a couple of months if you ran on tap water in the Thames Valley, for example.


----------



## colb16

Alpesh said:


> Every month
> 
> 
> 
> Use a cocktail stick and work some molykote onto the upper part of the ball joint and move the wand around
> 
> 
> Refresh Boiler Water:
> 
> 
> 
> Switch off
> 
> 
> Open hot tap untill no more water comes out
> 
> 
> Switch on allow to refill and heat up again
> 
> 
> Repeat twice more


 Good list, thanks. I've not been great on the refreshing the boiler water, must set a reminder for that - completing 3 times seems a little excessive though? Thought I read elsewhere refreshing monthly should be sufficient.


----------



## spasypaddy

whats the logic behind refreshing the boiler water every month?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

spasypaddy said:


> whats the logic behind refreshing the boiler water every month?


 otherwise calcium and magnesium deposits precipitate and will increase the TDS on that boiler, which can cause problems on the long run. The idea is that refreshing the water you at least keep diluting it and removing them as much as possible via the hot water tap.

Remember, steam is technically pure water. any minerals are left behind inside the boiler.


----------



## Yiran

Alpesh said:


> Just thought it worth sharing some notes I have taken based on various forums and mostly a consolidation of guides written by Dave. Your circumstances may differ but this regime seems to be a good for me on my Bianca. Once you've done it a few times these tasks don't take long at all. I was concerned when I first had to lubricate the Cam and it took ages to get it back in initially - now it takes no more than 10 mins.
> 
> *Maintenance Schedule*
> 
> Daily
> 
> 
> 
> Backflush E61 Group Head with Plain Water
> 
> 
> Every 2-3 days (weekly for me at the moment)
> 
> 
> 
> Wash and Clean E61 Group Head shower screen, and group gasket http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/shower-screen-and-group-gasket
> 
> 
> Wash and Clean Portafilter and Basket with Puly Caff
> 
> 
> Every month
> 
> 
> 
> Use a cocktail stick and work some molykote onto the upper part of the ball joint and move the wand around
> 
> 
> Refresh Boiler Water:
> 
> 
> 
> Switch off
> 
> 
> Open hot tap untill no more water comes out
> 
> 
> Switch on allow to refill and heat up again
> 
> 
> Repeat twice more
> 
> 
> Every 3 months (or after every 200 shots)
> 
> 
> 
> Backflush E61 Group Head with Puly Caff http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/backflushing-how-do-you-do-it
> 
> 
> Lubricate E61 Group Head Cam with Dow Corning Molycote 111 http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> Lubricate Steam Ball Joint (brass cup) and inspect O-rings: http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/no-burn-wands-and-steam-tips
> 
> 
> Lubricate Paddle Mechanism/O-Rings with Dow Corning Molycote 111:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/07/29/lelit-needle-valve-kit/
> 
> 
> Every year
> 
> 
> 
> Open top of machine and inspect for any leaks or damage
> 
> 
> Descale Brew and Steam Boilers (if required depending on water used)
> 
> 
> Every 4-5 Years
> 
> 
> 
> Group Head Service
> 
> 
> Other
> 
> 
> 
> Clean Surfaces with Method Stainless Steel Polish Spray
> 
> 
> Replace Water Filter - Every 70 refills (if required depending on water used)
> 
> 
> Hope this is useful.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Alpesh


 That's a great list and very helpful! I've been looking into buying a MaraX so thinking what clean I should do for the maintenance.

Also for the steam wand, how often do we need to use chemical to clean it?


----------



## DavecUK

@Yiran rarely, I use a soapy sponge and keep the holes/tip clean...dental tepe brushes work well for that


----------



## Yiran

DavecUK said:


> @Yiran rarely, I use a soapy sponge and keep the holes/tip clean...dental tepe brushes work well for that


 Thank you for answering! I was just reading your post (back good few years ago) about cleanliness is next to godliness together with this, feels like I have so much to learn. 😄


----------

